# Rolex Chronometer Wall Clock $7000



## Picassovegas (Dec 12, 2012)

Doe anyone knows who made the Rolex electric wall clock that sold for $7000? I'm sure Rolex didn't produce it.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

I assume you're talking about this? https://shop.hodinkee.com/collectio...ex-chronometer-wall-clock?variant=29967456260

And why wouldn't it be Rolex?


----------



## Picassovegas (Dec 12, 2012)

dbostedo said:


> I assume you're talking about this? https://shop.hodinkee.com/collectio...ex-chronometer-wall-clock?variant=29967456260
> 
> And why wouldn't it be Rolex?


Well I guessed because it's an electric clock isn't it? I wouldn't think they would made an electric clock since they don't make electric clocks Rolex has made several clocks in the 70's and 80's for it's AD's. Ralph Lauren makes ultra expensive furniture but they don't manufacture it. Louis Vuitton make furniture under it's name yet they don't make several of their pieces.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm... I went and re-read the description, and I don't know if it's electric. Could be battery powered, or perhaps wind-up? Were wall clocks ever hand winders?

And where the hell did they get the ad copy? I noticed that the description is atrocious in terms of specifics - i.e. none - and typos. Almost certainly a poor English translation. Everything is done to talk about how it's like it's from the 60's, but they way it's phrased I assume it's much newer? Otherwise why not state when it was made? Here's the paragraph with the typos/tense issues in bold :

"This clock does way more than tell*ing* time, it *testify* *of* a bygone era where the time was not easily available, thus those massive wall-clocks being one of the best marketing *medium*. Its look is also reminiscent of the 1960s, which marked the development of *the *air travel. The blue hand *embody *the insouciance of those leisure *trip*, at a time where airplanes were highly glamorous. This rare piece is the perfect complement *of *the GMT-Master the pilot was probably wearing at that time, and will change the way you look at a wall.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

There's a company in neighbouring Italy making gadgets for Rolex.


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

They sold one with a PAN AM logo for $9500. Descriptions says that it is electric and from 60s.

https://shop.hodinkee.com/products/rolex-wall-clock-from-pan-am-airlines-offices

They were made for dealers at the 60-70s.

Here you can find a pic of the back. They have a electric cord.

https://community.ebay.com/t5/Archi...L-CLOCK-SECOND-HAND-quot-HICCUPS/td-p/2725434

Here you can find info that it was made by *Hanover Manufacturing Inc. Ohio, U.S.A.*
https://www.horbiter.com/en/antiquorum-horbiter-suggests-8-timepieces-you-cant-miss/


----------



## Ahvassey (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi, I stumbled across this forum while researching for some information on a Rolex Chronometer wall clock. First, let me say I know nothing about clocks so I am a complete amateur at this. I found an interesting clock at an estate sale from a family that formerly owned a jewelry store, around 7 years ago. I thought it would be an interesting piece in my home, so I purchased it for $10. Since relocating, I never hung the clock in my new home and I have it stored. This is where my research began, and I think it may be more than just a $10 find. The Rolex Chronometer electric wall clock was actually manufactured by Hanover in the late 1960's early 70's. My clock was used as an ad clock in a jewelry store. Their name is on the front of the glass; however I think that was added by the jeweler, because it's in sticker form. The clock is in perfect condition and works well. I found one on Ebay, the only difference is that one in particular was made for Pan Am. Mine does not have a Pan Am logo. I found an additional one on the site that you are referring to that sold for $7,000. It is my understanding that only a small number of these clocks were made. I am hoping that I can get some additional information on the clock, hence the reason I am reaching out to experts in the area of wall clocks. If it turns out the clock is nothing more than a $10 find, at least it's an interesting conversation piece. Sometimes history itself is often worth more than the value of the dollar.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Rolex collectors might be hunting for untouched merchandise stuff. However, your post reads like the jeweller screwed it up so I doubt the value increased by doing that. Put it on ebay and see what it‘ll fetch.


----------

